# Fortune Bay in Business Bay or Fortune Group



## Kantilal (Mar 13, 2012)

I purchased a small office space in Fortune bay which was going to be built in Business Bay by Fortune Group. The project was going to be ready in 2009. Fortune bay website: "Only Shoring and Piling works have been done." The project is now on hold according to RERA website.

I have written on numerous occasions bu emails and have visited them personally. The contact person Mr. Athar at Fortune Bay gives positive information and suggestions but it is all talk. 

Past 2-3 years I just got false promised/hopes. They don't put anything in writing.

Does anyone know anything about the Project or the Developers?

Or has anyone been compensated back their monies? 

or anything?

Any information would be greatly appreciated or also on how to tackle this?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

have look at Skyscraper city - they usually have details there, failing that put a claim in at RERA, but basically you've lost your $$$$

United Arab Emirates - دار زايـــد - SkyscraperCity


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

I have heard that Fortune has closed its office at Fortune Towers as well. You should consult a lawyer immediately.


----------



## Kantilal (Mar 13, 2012)

Toon said:


> have look at Skyscraper city - they usually have details there, failing that put a claim in at RERA, but basically you've lost your $$$$
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Toon, the site has lots of info..


----------



## Kantilal (Mar 13, 2012)

LongLiveDubai said:


> I have heard that Fortune has closed its office at Fortune Towers as well. You should consult a lawyer immediately.


@ LongLiveDubai... Oh no, thats not good news... I hear Lawyers are quite expensive in Dubai, any one got any suggestions on a property lawyer?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Take it up with RERA, forget using a lawyer they'll rip you off. 

Look at how much you've lost and whether you can realistically get any of it back, is it worth throwing good money after bad by employing a Lawyer? I wouldn't, but I would put a claim in via RERA, if that entails a visit here by you to do it, it'll still be cheaper and more worthwhile than getting a money grabbing lawyer.

Putting in a claim via RERA is free - if I recall - just make sure you have every single scrap of paper that you ever, EVER got!


----------

